# peut on transferer ses fichiers sur un pc windows 7 ?, tran



## bidulmaniacs (28 Novembre 2012)

bonjour à tous je suis tenter après avoir observer et lu l'ensemble de bons articles parus dans la presse spécialisée et les sites de comparatifs par l'achat d'un iPad avec écran Retina Écran Multi-Touch rétroéclairé par LED de 9,7 pouces (diagonale) avec technologie IPS
Résolution de 2 048 x 1 536 pixels à 264 pixels par pouce (ppp) Puce A6X bicur avec processeur graphique quadricur 64 go
je possède un macbook pro  2012 je précise je pense que les deux seront compatibles mais jhésite  car j'ai aussi un pc et je voudrait savoir si il est possible de  transférer des fichiers de l'ipad a un pc Windows 7 ? si oui comment on procède svp ? enfin question qui a son importance que pensez vous de l'ipad que je veut m'acheter est ce le meilleur des ipad?

en vous remerciant et en l'attente de réponses


----------



## Lauange (29 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Aucun problème de transfert un un Pc avec seven. Précise cle que tu veux transférer ?


----------



## bidulmaniacs (29 Novembre 2012)

transferts fichiers textes photos vidéos et jeux  courriers mails  


que pensez vous de l'ipad que je veut m'acheter est ce le meilleur des ipad actuellement ?  http://store.apple.com/fr/buy/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?product=MD515NF/A&step=accessories

en vous remerciant


----------



## Lauange (29 Novembre 2012)

Yes, it's good.


----------

